# Marine 1, respond to helicopter down in the water



## Chimpie (Sep 29, 2005)

Clicky

Or if it doesn't work:
http://www.micom.net/oops/HeloTowJob.wmv


----------



## ipscscott (Sep 29, 2005)

BUWAHAHAH!!!  That's classic!!! 

(I'm really just trying to get my post count up to make Princess happy!)  B)


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 29, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## emtd29 (Oct 4, 2005)

What?????

Talk about stupid human tricks...


----------



## MMiz (Oct 4, 2005)

How did I miss this?  That's CRAZY.


----------



## emtff99 (Oct 27, 2005)

Opps! Hey Boss, The Helo is now washed.   Oh by the way, it is also sitting @ the bottom of the bay too. Sorry!!!


----------

